# popcorn mans north east event thread



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

this will be an ongoing thread about events/mainly in nj /pa/ny it will include cruises,shows and drag racing.if you know of an event please post up since the cruise/show season is coming to an end,this site may be sparse until spring 09.since i attend many events i may at times give a review of an event.......the first event i highly recomend is the atco race on nov.1st,this race /show is open to all year gtos.the payouts for modern gtos are very fair and the current list of attendees is posted in a site on this forum, along with payouts.this will be THE gto race of the year.arty:see posts below for whiskey cafe and chatter box cruise information/thurday nites @hooters/riegelsville,pa sunday nov.2,2008 /empire dinner sun nov2 parrsippany,nj noon


----------



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

*saturday nights at the whiskey cafe*

only a couple of these cruises left ,located in lyndhurst off rt3 in north jersey this is a large dynanamic cruise thar welcomes all gtos,classic and modern.arty:for info goggle whiskey cafearty:


----------



## Night (Sep 23, 2008)

+1 for Whiskey Cafe. Nice cars, good food, and a mellow environment.


----------



## FASTKNIGHT05 (Sep 17, 2008)

popcorn man said:


> only a couple of these cruises left ,located in lyndhurst off rt3 in north jersey this is a large dynanamic cruise thar welcomes all gtos,classic and modern.arty:for info goggle whiskey cafearty:


im in for whiskey cafe saturday:cheers


----------



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

*chatter box rt15 augusta nj SAt NITES*

THis cruise is a haul but on a hot summer nite can reach american graffeti like action ,it is home to the drifters car club which rule the lot>advice be humble,and you might not have to park in the field..lol.Iknow the drifters fairly well and they have some exotic machines ,the food has gotten 100% better since new ownership .my only problem is the dj who i actually know and like ,DOC SOUTH plays the most obscure 50s music and as some know i have little regard for 50s music on a whole ,but this is a good cruisearty: goggle chatter box for info
e


----------



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

*Thursday Nite @ Hooters*

A gto gathering open to all makes and models.these meet ups are posted on this site and brand x,a happy bunch of ragamuffins,scoundrels,and pirates attend these gatherings,all are obviously welcome next one will be in early november and your invitedarty:watch for periodacal threadsarty:


----------



## Night (Sep 23, 2008)

*About That Time...*

Today is Whiskey. Who's goin?:cheers


----------



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

*Mr Popcorn Goes To Atco*

MR POP CORN will be writing a review of the event and grudge racing ! this should be a great day for gto fansarty:


----------



## Night (Sep 23, 2008)

*We Missed Ya, Gene...!!*

Myself, Joey R., and FastKnight05 went to Whiskey, froze our butts off, then went to Tic-Toc Diner in Clifton. I took some snaps as well...


























And I took some this morning at Friendlys hangin out with Daryl...


















I think they came out pretty well.


----------



## FASTKNIGHT05 (Sep 17, 2008)

nice pics


----------



## Night (Sep 23, 2008)

Would be nice to see these in a calendar.:cool


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

Night said:


> Myself, Joey R., and FastKnight05 went to Whiskey, froze our butts off,


...speak for yourself.... I wasn't cold


----------



## Night (Sep 23, 2008)

Joey R said:


> ...speak for yourself.... I wasn't cold


Oh yeah, that's right. You were wearin shorts for cryin out loud.:rofl:


----------



## FASTKNIGHT05 (Sep 17, 2008)

tooo cold for shorts man


----------



## Night (Sep 23, 2008)

^^^ I rolled into Whiskey and saw him detailin his car, IN SHORTS, and said to myself "MAN OH MANISCHEWITZ...HE'S LOST HIS MIND!!!":rofl:


----------



## FASTKNIGHT05 (Sep 17, 2008)

man ,, that aint right


----------



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

*Had To Work*

GOT STUCK @ work...YUCH!SOME new data going up this week


----------



## Night (Sep 23, 2008)

popcorn man said:


> GOT STUCK @ work...YUCH!SOME new data going up this week


Hey, Gene, this is us you're talkin to. A man's gotta do what a man's gotta do to bring home the $$$$.:cheers


----------



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

*New Event Listing Nov2,2008*

Riegelsville fall roll out sun nov 2 2008 this show which is right in eastern pa features 500 cars a word of caution if your going to go, go EARLY.because when show is full they turn you away recomend arival by 8am.located off rt 78 on south 611,THIS IS A FREE SHOWarty:


----------



## Night (Sep 23, 2008)

*What's Not Right...?*



FASTKNIGHT05 said:


> man ,, that aint right


DA MAN WAS WEARIN SHORTS ON A [email protected]$$, [email protected]$$ NIGHT!!! :rofl:


----------



## FASTKNIGHT05 (Sep 17, 2008)

popcorn man said:


> Riegelsville fall roll out sun nov 2 2008 this show which is right in eastern pa features 500 cars a word of caution if your going to go, go EARLY.because when show is full they turn you away recomend arival by 8am.located off rt 78 on south 611,THIS IS A FREE SHOWarty:


this one is a negative for me,, i'll be to beat from atco on the 1st


----------



## Night (Sep 23, 2008)

With the way the weather's gettin. I might be puttin on the 17s VERY SOON.


----------



## FASTKNIGHT05 (Sep 17, 2008)

Night said:


> With the way the weather's gettin. I might be puttin on the 17s VERY SOON.


sheeeeeeeeeeeet i'll be putting the car away soon:willy:


----------



## Night (Sep 23, 2008)

FASTKNIGHT05 said:


> sheeeeeeeeeeeet i'll be putting the car away soon:willy:


Yup. You'll be rollin in your "mini-FastKnight Mobile". Z24.


----------



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

*EMPIRE DINNER 11/2 parrsippany nj*

just added for sunday nov 2 ,2008 empire dinner rt 46 east parssipany @ noon dont know much about this one will let you know.arty:


----------



## FASTKNIGHT05 (Sep 17, 2008)

popcorn man said:


> just added for sunday nov 2 ,2008 empire dinner rt 46 east parssipany @ noon dont know much about this one will let you know.arty:


im in for this one ,, time to transform and roll out:lol:


----------



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

*yeah if it isnt snowing*



FASTKNIGHT05 said:


> im in for this one ,, time to transform and roll out:lol:


im in .....if the weather is okarty:


----------



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

*well atcos in the books*

THe Gone race was a great day for all,some great runs.


----------



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

*End Of Season Report N Mho*

i had a fairly interesting cruise/car show/drag racing season this spring/summer and fall.i attended some great events inc the spring otb meeting,the whippany show,the gone race at atco.the season is over for me ive only got summer tires although i may drive when its 30 deg+and salt free.my gto actually won an award at a spring show in milburn i couldnt believe it but my car was chosen as mayors choice...lol.i must admit i do try to keep the car clean and fairly low milage.i went to a number of cruises this year including fri nite in boonton,thus nite @ mcdonalds on 206,and my home cruise @ mcdonalds on monday night in florham park /columbia turn.pike.i also went to memorial madness at the mm factory in hacketstown,nj.one of the best runs was to seaside nj .a gto run thrown by the now semi-defuct cjgc.promoted by fastnight danny aka the pope each presents itself as both a distinct experience and a common theme at once.The promoter of the year and maybe the east coast has been bruce katz both a very quick drag racer and intelligant promoter.his race @atco was in my hop the future of the modern gto meets.thier were impressive drag results and a well intended car show ,a cash bounty for long distance award.at this time his plans for 09 are unknown.i meet many interesting people including a crew from pittsburgh and a drag racing doctor.next years plans in week or two. a shout out to da boys from hooters danny and terry are the good ,im the bad and the ugly was how people react to freedom party:


----------



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

*read end of season wrap up*



popcorn man said:


> this will be an ongoing thread about events/mainly in nj /pa/ny it will include cruises,shows and drag racing.if you know of an event please post up since the cruise/show season is coming to an end,this site may be sparse until spring 09.since i attend many events i may at times give a review of an event.......the first event i highly recomend is the atco race on nov.1st,this race /show is open to all year gtos.the payouts for modern gtos are very fair and the current list of attendees is posted in a site on this forum, along with payouts.this will be THE gto race of the year.arty:see posts below for whiskey cafe and chatter box cruise information/thurday nites @hooters/riegelsville,pa sunday nov.2,2008 /empire dinner sun nov2 parrsippany,nj noon


PLEASE SEE 11/24 POST FOR END OF SEASON WRITE UP.arty:


----------



## FASTKNIGHT05 (Sep 17, 2008)

popcorn man said:


> i had a fairly interesting cruise/car show/drag racing season this spring/summer and fall.i attended some great events inc the spring otb meeting,the whippany show,the gone race at atco.the season is over for me ive only got summer tires although i may drive when its 30 deg+and salt free.my gto actually won an award at a spring show in milburn i couldnt believe it but my car was chosen as mayors choice...lol.i must admit i do try to keep the car clean and fairly low milage.i went to a number of cruises this year including fri nite in boonton,thus nite @ mcdonalds on 206,and my home cruise @ mcdonalds on monday night in florham park /columbia turn.pike.i also went to memorial madness at the mm factory in hacketstown,nj.one of the best runs was to seaside nj .a gto run thrown by the now semi-defuct cjgc.promoted by fastnight danny aka the pope each presents itself as both a distinct experience and a common theme at once.The promoter of the year and maybe the east coast has been bruce katz both a very quick drag racer and intelligant promoter.his race @atco was in my hop the future of the modern gto meets.thier were impressive drag results and a well intended car show ,a cash bounty for long distance award.at this time his plans for 09 are unknown.i meet many interesting people including a crew from pittsburgh and a drag racing doctor.next years plans in week or two. a shout out to da boys from hooters danny and terry are the good ,im the bad and the ugly was how people react to freedom party:


well said mean gene,, the good weather will be back , before you know it


----------



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

*its gonna be a long winter!*



FASTKNIGHT05 said:


> well said mean gene,, the good weather will be back , before you know it


i sure hope so! plans for 09 are being formulated right now,first major event looks like gm nationals @carliale paarty:in june


----------



## FASTKNIGHT05 (Sep 17, 2008)

popcorn man said:


> i sure hope so! plans for 09 are being formulated right now,first major event looks like gm nationals @carliale paarty:in june


most deff,, thats a must go to:cheers


----------



## Danbuc (Nov 25, 2008)

Man...I can't wait for next year. I was out at Carlisle last year, but I took the '64 F100. Now I've got another car to bring to shows, so I can switch it up between old and new now...lol. It'll be nice to drive to a show with something more modern than 2-60 A/C


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Danbuc said:


> Man...I can't wait for next year. I was out at Carlisle last year, but I took the '64 F100. Now I've got another car to bring to shows, so I can switch it up between old and new now...lol. It'll be nice to drive to a show with something more modern than 2-60 A/C


I will be posting up information on Carlisle once Certain information and some things I am working on is finalized.


----------



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

*gm [email protected]*



GTO JUDGE said:


> I will be posting up information on Carlisle once Certain information and some things I am working on is finalized.


we (xcjgc) will be attending this show again this year and will be joining up with the western pennsylvania gone crew,information to followarty:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

2009 GTO Carlisle!!! 2008 year will be a mirage compared to 2009..arty:


----------



## FASTKNIGHT05 (Sep 17, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> 2009 GTO Carlisle!!! 2008 year will be a mirage compared to 2009..arty:


im in for this event ,, cant wait:cheers


----------



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

*otb show/gone show*

see listingarty:


----------



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

*its spring thank god!!*

well it was a strange hibernation for the old popcorn man but were wakeing up,first meet of year was at etown on march 22,lots of modern gtos the da was great and lots of new personal bests!come and join us on april 11th again at etown for njgtogroups 1st new gen gto shoot out ...come and hang or race all invited ..look or ask for the old popcornman.after that otb april 23 ...great cruise nite action ...lolarty:


----------



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

*More Pocorn!*

WELL LOTS OF STUFF TO REPORT FROM JERSEY!A NEW GTO CLUB HAS FORMED AND SEEMS TO BE GROWING FAST,ITS CALLED NJGTOGROUP.COM,IT HAS BOTH SHOW WINNERS AND SOME PRETTY RESPECTABLE RACERS INVOLVED.....THEY THREW A SMALL CRUISE AT THE LONESTAR LAST WEEK AND ARE PLANNING ANOTHER ONE DURING JUNE. THEY ALSO WILL BE ATTENDING THE PONTIAC NATIONALS IN FORCE AT ETOWN JUNE 20TH SO IF YOU GO TO THAT EVENT LOOK FOR THIER PIT SPACE THERE USUALLY SOMEWHERE WITH A FULL VIEW OF THE TRACK SAY HELLO, TELL IM THE POP CORN MAN SENT YOU AND IF THERES ANY LEFT, YOU MIGHT GET A DONUT!!!THE NEXT BIG EVENT WILL BE AT ON THE BORDER RT 1 NEW BRUNSWICK NJ IN JULY ALL CARS ARE WELCOME ESPECIALLY ALL PONTIACS LAST YEARS SHOWS FEATURED OVER 125 MODERN AND CLASSIC GTOS.....WELL TILL NEXT TIME ,KEEP ON ROLLING ,arty:SHINY SIDE UP!


----------

